# Wineador build



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok, my slide down the slope is picking up steam. I haven't been here at Puff very long and I'd still consider myself a novice smoker. Since my two desktop humidors are bursting at the seams, I've decided to go the wineador route. Got the chiller already and just ordered shelving from Forrest (5 drawer/1 shelf combo).

NewAir AW-280E Fresh out of the box:
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y279/Feldenak/Cigars/utf-8BSU1BRzA0MDUuanBn.jpg

Removing the plastic smell with an activated charcoal "brick" (and chilling a bottle of wine for the wife):
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y279/Feldenak/Cigars/utf-8BSU1BRzA0MDguanBn.jpg

A couple of random pictures.
When a shop owner tells you to come "visit" the store you visit the store:
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y279/Feldenak/Cigars/utf-8BSU1BRzA0MDcuanBn.jpg

Auburn football is turning me into an alcoholic:
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y279/Feldenak/Cigars/utf-8BSU1BRzA0MDkuanBn.jpg


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I need to order some shelves for my cooler. What is Forrest's username of puff?


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Jfred said:


> I need to order some shelves for my cooler. What is Forrest's username of puff?


Wineador


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks! I just emailed him. Does anyone know how long the wait is? I PMed waxing moon and he said he was pretty backed up and couldn't even tell me for how long.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

According to his website, Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home ,5 weeks.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Andrew. I noticed that but i wasn't sure if that was a general time frame or if that was current.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

My guess is that it is a general guideline


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

looks good Andrew, looking forward to some progress pics!! 

5 weeks is probably about right. I know Forrest has been having some back problems and fighting a nasty cold.


----------



## ol' dirty ewok (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks great! thanks for the pics. Looking to start my own build in the near future.!


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll post some more pictures when my order from Forrest arrives. The wait is going to kill me. 

On a side note: Anyone know where I can get a Liga Privada sticker for the front of it after I remove that NewAir logo?


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

On a side note how did you like that Texas Aggies v Auburn game on saturday?? The wineador looks great!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Just a photo tip, if you post the link inside of the url tags ( [ URL]link[ /URL] spaces removed of course) than it will post them right in your thread.

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Just a photo tip, if you post the link inside of the url tags ( [ URL]link[ /URL] spaces removed of course) than it will post them right in your thread.
> 
> Looking good :thumb:


Thanks for the tip, Dave!



mturnmm said:


> On a side note how did you like that Texas Aggies v Auburn game on saturday?? The wineador looks great!


The game turned out about how I expected. I've never been a fan of Chizik...this is what happens when you hire a 5-19 coach. Good win for the Aggies though.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> On a side note: Anyone know where I can get a Liga Privada sticker for the front of it after I remove that NewAir logo?


I have no idea but i have been searching since i have got my wine cooler lol.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

The hygros for the wineador arrived yesterday
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y279/Feldenak/Cigars/utf-8BSU1BRzA0MTcuanBn.jpg


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Those work great and are what I use :rockon:


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Good to know the reviews on Amazon weren't bunk, Dave.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

It's funny that you mentioned that --- I did most of my reading on Amazon and ordered from there too. Great minds think alike! I did also look at the Xikar Hygrometers and the similiar looking ones on ebay but steered away from the price on Amazon and the shipping time from ebay (China)


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

I had some leftover funds at Amazon from a gift card, so for the pair, it was just over $8 shipped. I can't complain.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

The wait on shelving from Forrest is killing me. I have 4 boxes en route to the house and no where to put them.


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Congratulations on the build I have one and will never go back check out Tony Brooklyn's Kitty litter set up as well have fun and enjoy. I have been running KL for over a year and no problems.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

TKE174 said:


> Congratulations on the build I have one and will never go back check out Tony Brooklyn's Kitty litter set up as well have fun and enjoy. I have been running KL for over a year and no problems.


I'm going to try KL to start since it's so cheap. If I can't get it to work the way I'd like then I'll go to beads.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

FYI, the wait is a little longer than five weeks. I ordered a standard set of drawers/shelves in Spanish Cedar for my VT28 back on September 25. As of today, I am still waiting to hear when they may ship. Doing the math, I'm going on my seventh week.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

CigarGoogler said:


> FYI, the wait is a little longer than five weeks. I ordered a standard set of drawers/shelves in Spanish Cedar for my VT28 back on September 25. As of today, I am still waiting to hear when they may ship. Doing the math, I'm going on my seventh week.


7 weeks? Oh, that's not cool at all.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> 7 weeks? Oh, that's not cool at all.


Yeah, it's a long wait. I've emailed him twice in the last two weeks for an update with no response; however, he posted recently on his Facebook page that he is experiencing some back injury. That can make shop work a bit hard. Back on 9/25 he said that it would be a solid five weeks before I'd get my shelves...the fifth week is when he hurt his back. I kind of figured that it would be a little delayed. Regardless, there isn't much I could do since he's running a small shop. The folks on this site swear by his work, and I doubt he'd want a poor reputation with these folks. I'm patient, albeit anxious to have them and get setup!


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

CigarGoogler said:


> Yeah, it's a long wait. I've emailed him twice in the last two weeks for an update with no response; however, he posted recently on his Facebook page that he is experiencing some back injury. That can make shop work a bit hard. Back on 9/25 he said that it would be a solid five weeks before I'd get my shelves...the fifth week is when he hurt his back. I kind of figured that it would be a little delayed. Regardless, there isn't much I could do since he's running a small shop. The folks on this site swear by his work, and I doubt he'd want a poor reputation with these folks. I'm patient, albeit anxious to have them and get setup!


Patience is fine. A 7 week wait is absurd.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> Patience is fine. A 7 week wait is absurd.


Perhaps. He's a good guy, forum member, and a small business, so I'm ok supporting him. As an aside, I just heard from him an hour or so ago. Says that he's finishing it up today and shipping tomorrow. So, there is that. I'm super excited to condition it and begin my cigar tetris.


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...re-can-i-find-kinda-liga-privada-sticker.html

the sticker idea is well covered in this thread. once I get a wineador I'll be after some of these


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

CigarGoogler said:


> Perhaps. He's a good guy, forum member, and a small business, so I'm ok supporting him. As an aside, I just heard from him an hour or so ago. Says that he's finishing it up today and shipping tomorrow. So, there is that. I'm super excited to condition it and begin my cigar tetris.


Yeah, I placed my order at the end of October and was hoping I'd get it by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

My desktop humidors are full and I had to make do with the metal shelves that came with the chiller. Not exactly "stylish" and proper cigar storage but I gotta make do.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

I hope that your shelves/drawers arrive soon.. I know the feeling for sure.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

TacticalComm said:


> I hope that your shelves/drawers arrive soon.. I know the feeling for sure.


Thanks man, me too. I've got another 20 sticks (2 5ers and 1 10 pack) scheduled to arrive tomorrow. This is getting problematic without shelving.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

No doubt. When I was setting up my Wineador a couple weeks back I just kept ordering off of CBid because I was so excited. Looked like crap until my shelves and drawers showed up... I'd order some more if I didn't think it would take forever for them to arrive.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, I want to send him another email asking if I'll get them by Thanksgiving but I don't want to piss him off. I've asked alot of questions of Forrest already.


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

damn this site!!!! I am now surfing craigslist for a wineador project.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Got an email from Forrest today, hopefully my shelving unit will be shipped today. :biggrin:


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Tex said:


> damn this site!!!! I am now surfing craigslist for a wineador project.


Well, this should help. This is my Vinotemp with wood by Forrest:









...and a new edition to the mix:









Totally worth it.


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

Awesome! Post pics when its done!


Feldenak said:


> Got an email from Forrest today, hopefully my shelving unit will be shipped today. :biggrin:


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Oops...missed the second pic:









EDIT: Never mind...that second pic (a box of LP #9 Robustos) won't post.


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

Your killing my bank account!


CigarGoogler said:


> Well, this should help. This is my Vinotemp with wood by Forrest:
> 
> View attachment 41764
> 
> ...


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations. Mine came quickly once he shipped it and conditioned in no time at all!


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Tex said:


> Your killing my bank account!


Shoot...you're telling me. I have a serious problem. I'm actually going to create a coolderdor this weekend to age my "extra" sticks. Whatever the heck that means.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Tex said:


> Awesome! Post pics when its done!


Absolutely.


----------



## Porky (Oct 22, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> Got an email from Forrest today, hopefully my shelving unit will be shipped today. :biggrin:


according to your previous posts you ordered shelves at the end of october and received an email yesterday. i placed an order on 10/2 and havent heard anything.

got any tips on how you received them weeks before i have?


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, I haven't gotten a tracking number yet.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

My order from Forrest is in transit. Yes!


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats man! I LOVE mine. Almost as much as the sticks it holds.


----------



## Porky (Oct 22, 2012)

i had a promise of a tracking number for last thursday. havent heard anything. hopefully mine arent too far behind yours


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Porky said:


> i had a promise of a tracking number for last thursday. havent heard anything. hopefully mine arent too far behind yours


He's having problems with his shop computer. Just email him and ask.


----------



## Porky (Oct 22, 2012)

got my shelves yesterday

will post pics once i get everything running correctly


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Porky said:


> got my shelves yesterday
> 
> will post pics once i get everything running correctly


That's great news!

Mine are scheduled to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

The shelves from Forrest arrived today! One of the shelves was damaged in shipment (the false front on the bottom shelf fell off while unpacking), but since Forrest is such a stand-up guy he's replacing it and letting me keep the "broken" one as an extra shelf. Forrest, you rock!

Unpacked


Cigar organization




Organized and ready for display


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Ballin' out of control Andrew! looking good!


Edit to add... How many singles does each shelf hold(approx)?


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Merkonakis said:


> Ballin' out of control Andrew! looking good!
> 
> Edit to add... How many singles does each shelf hold(approx)?


Umm...quite a few?  I fit a box of LP9s and Asylum Petite Corona on a shelf and still had room.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks awesome Andrew! Congratulations. It was fun arranging the sticks in the drawers, wasn't it? I got such a kick out of it.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

CigarGoogler said:


> Looks awesome Andrew! Congratulations. It was fun arranging the sticks in the drawers, wasn't it? I got such a kick out of it.


I think my wife enjoyed it more. She loves organization and likes cigars.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> I think my wife enjoyed it more. She loves organization and likes cigars.


PERFECT.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> Umm...quite a few?  I fit a box of LP9s and Asylum Petite Corona on a shelf and still had room.


Andrew it looks awesome. Your tastes are similar to mine. If someday you ever outgrow it maybe I'll come down and buy it from you.

Got ' yer kitty litter in there ?!!


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Kitty Litter? Absolutely. About 2 pounds in the bottom


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

CigarGoogler said:


> PERFECT.


The red sweater & hands you see in one of the pictures is my wife. She was organizing the drawers.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice build Bro!!! I am hoping I was a good emphysema boy this year to get a wine cooler for Christmas this year...


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Hall25 said:


> Nice build Bro!!! I am hoping I was a good emphysema boy this year to get a wine cooler for Christmas this year...


You'll love it. It was so much easier picking a smoke from a drawer this evening vs. rifling through a couple humidors.


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

Awesome build!


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> The red sweater & hands you see in one of the pictures is my wife. She was organizing the drawers.


Ha! I had to go back and look again to see what you were talking about. I was so enamored by the cigars and shelves that I hadn't even noticed that there was a person in that photo! :laugh:


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Beautiful Set-up brother! I love the NewAir ... best bang for the buck hands down!


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

falconman515 said:


> Beautiful Set-up brother! I love the NewAir ... best bang for the buck hands down!


Thanks Chris. I love seeing it sitting in the dining room...it beckons to me after a good dinner "Hey brother, dinner was good now complete that meal with a tasty stick" :lol:


----------

